# anyone tried IUI successfully after successful ivf



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Im almost 40 and want to do IUI rather than ivf. I only have one open fallopian tube-DD (2yrs) was conceived after 7ivfs, and then I conceived naturally and had another dd. I was told a few monmths ago to try for nr 3 now rather than later as I have precancerous cells on my cervix-its not looking good-high risk of turning malignant-it was removed but I need 3-6monthly smears-I will do a hysterectomy after nr3-if possible.
We have tried on our own for the last 3months but would give IUI a go rather than ivf as ivf too stressful and Im a poor responder and we spent too much mone on ivf in the past
thanks
danni


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi,

I should have been having IVF but was a poor responder, got to 2 days b4 egg collection and had to cancel cycle but they converted to IUI & I ended up with a BFP first time! 

So i am proof that even if you do need IVF/ICSI - it can still happen with IUI! 

Sweetcheeks x


----------

